# Fedora 7 now available.



## azaad_shri75 (May 31, 2007)

the much waited fedora 7 is now available for public download.


----------



## kalpik (May 31, 2007)

Hmm.. ill download as soon as i go to my office


----------



## Third Eye (May 31, 2007)

*Fedora 7 (codename Moonshine) has been released world wide, 20 minutes ago! This new version of Fedora Linux brings many new features and improvements, such as:

• Rock solid wireless networking support;
• Wireless firmware;
• Pungi will be used for tree building;
• Fast user switching;
• RandR 1.2;
• KVM virtualization support;
• Boot and shutdown speed-up;
• New init system;
• rpm and yum                                           
             enhancements;
• libata will be used for PATA support;
• syslog to be replaced with syslog-ng;
• Improved firewire support;
• Real-time kernel;
• Tickless kernel support;
• Fix wakeups across the distribution;
• Encrypted file systems.*

*linux.softpedia.com/base_img/bwin_dwld.gif


----------



## dissel (May 31, 2007)

Thanks for posting....

Is there any CD version available for Bit-torrent download, except the Live edition 

Or

Can I install Fedora 7 using Live disc ?

Please clarify..........


----------



## Third Eye (May 31, 2007)

dissel said:
			
		

> Can I install Fedora 7 using Live disc ?


Yes


----------



## mediator (May 31, 2007)

Rocking times ahead.....damn I'll have to do a hardware upgrade sooon now!


----------



## dissel (May 31, 2007)

^^^
Thanks .....

which one ?

Fedora-7-Live-x86_64.torrent
OR
Fedora-7-Live-i686.torrent

coz there is no option for i386.

My machine is P4 3.0GHz with 945GTP original Intel mobo
it is a 32 bit machine.


----------



## mehulved (May 31, 2007)

i686 for 32 bit and i686_64 is for 64 bit.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 1, 2007)

Hmm.. Me too is downloading !!!


----------



## vignesh (Jun 1, 2007)

The mirrors are a bit slow though..


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jun 1, 2007)

vignesh said:
			
		

> The mirrors are a bit slow though..



Go for the torrents  Good speeds there also u contribute by uploading a bit


----------



## dissel (Jun 1, 2007)

Can I mount Ntfs partition in Fedora 7 ?

When I try to assign mounting point via Fedora Installer, It somehow disabled Mount Point field.

How can I enable it ?

*img393.imageshack.us/img393/2306/screenshotug2.th.png

Please Help...........


----------



## saurabh.sauron (Jun 1, 2007)

i am downloading it right now. the features and reviews are excellent. i had a gr8 experience with Core 6 and am expecting quite a lot from Fedora 7


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 1, 2007)

dissel said:
			
		

> Can I mount Ntfs partition in Fedora 7 ?
> 
> When I try to assign mounting point via Fedora Installer, It somehow disabled Mount Point field.
> 
> ...


Why do you wanna set an NTFS as a mountpoint (/, /boot, /home, etc ..) ? Linux doesnt allow you to install itself on NTFS, not yet. Format it into EXT3 and then mount it as / and proceed.


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 1, 2007)

I want to download also. From mentioned following which Live CD iso should I download?

Fedora-7-KDE-Live-i686.iso
Fedora-7-Live-i686.iso


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 1, 2007)

If you want a KDE Live disc, download the former. For a GNOME live disc, download the latter.


----------



## dissel (Jun 1, 2007)

QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Why do you wanna set an NTFS as a mountpoint (/, /boot, /home, etc ..) ? Linux doesnt allow you to install itself on NTFS, not yet. Format it into EXT3 and then mount it as / and proceed.



@QwertyManiac
I want to view it from the fedora 7........I already reserve seperate space(Free Space) for fedora.

Ok My question is,* Am I view the Ntfs drive from Fedora after installing ... just Like Ubuntu.

Is it going to show by default in "Places--->Removable Media" or Some where else, If I don't assign mount point during installation.*

As I remember when I installed Open Suse 10.2...Manually I assign the Mount point to get the NTFS drive in that distro. Like:- /media/sda1

Please Reply.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Jun 1, 2007)

Yeah it will, you can mount the NTFS later on after running Linux successfully.


----------



## dissel (Jun 2, 2007)

I installed the Fedora 7 in my PC and posting from that now....I can easily surf the net but can't get the software list or update.

When I use Add/Remove program or Software update, It says no network connection available....

Please experts help me or point out where to look up.


I am using DataOne BB (MT882) with always on mode, Sharing between two PCs.


----------



## mediator (Jun 2, 2007)

^ *forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=155029


----------



## dissel (Jun 2, 2007)

^^^^^
Sorry Can't understand.....I need to download many packg/codec...not skype or one or two software.

I am get this....but Internet surfing is smooth with Firefox.

*img368.imageshack.us/img368/6002/adrfe4.th.png

Last 2-3 hours I am tried many thing but it is not work...Add repo with the help of Howtoforge.net --- Fedora 7 perfect desktop.

But nothing works.


----------



## mediator (Jun 2, 2007)

Go through the link I gave!


----------



## dissel (Jun 2, 2007)

You mean to say that solution is in this

*www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showthread.php?t=155028

thread.

Ok Na ?


----------



## mediator (Jun 2, 2007)

Haan! 
I didn't check it completely though!


----------



## dissel (Jun 2, 2007)

Form that post it is hard for me to find out the solution.....As Far As I Understand they are talking to download proper package directly from the web page.

Is there any thing to do with Firewall ?

My Firewall is default settings
i,e Trusteed service is SSH Enabled
SE Linux is Disabled

as mentioned in here *howtoforge.net/the_perfect_desktop_fedora7_p2


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 2, 2007)

Guys i want to install Fedora and ubuntu has installed on my com. So This is my config:
ram 1gb (992mb+32mb for video)
40gb hdd
1st partition 10gb (for xpsp2)
2nd partition 5gb (for ubuntu)
3rd partition 5gb (for fedora) will create when install
And can i make 4th partition as 1gb for common swap file for both ubuntu and fedora?
Is this possible?


----------



## praka123 (Jun 2, 2007)

swap of 1 GB is not needed for any use.just make a 300 MB partition for swap.dont waste ur hdd space for something which will be never used for any purpose-as with 1 Gig of Swap!  
yes.common swap is the way.only one swap partn pls.


----------



## mediator (Jun 2, 2007)

Did u check this one *www.fedoraforum.org/forum/showpost.php?p=790578&postcount=19 ?


----------

